# Mental evaluation as part of a divorce



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about having a mental state evaluation done as part of a divorce? W is having lots of trouble during this time dealing with high stress situations. She has always had this problem, but now it is even worse. I had a pretty extreme conversation where she was trying to get envelopes to print on the computer for job searching. Doesn't sound like a situation to blow up at, but all it involved was lots of screaming at me, at the kids and banging on the computer. Since I am at work, it is tough for me to do any help - I can't see what is happening. However, I am an idiot as I could not answer the question "what do I do?". I am getting more nervous about her being in situations that deviate from even keeled normal, especially when the kids are there. If things continue along this path, I may need to do this. I am concerned enough to start documentation of times and events.

thanks,


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

That may be a good idea. I know that in some cases it is done. A social worker may visit both of you and try to get a "picture." This is a social worker on behalf of the children.

I think in many instances..it's hard to prove anything. Even with documentation (maybe video is easier) I think it's a tough case. I don't know.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

She has had trouble with high stress situations many times. Even to the point of the kids messing around in the shower in the evenings brings on a shouting match. This time was much worse. Thats my concern. Being on her own and all that is happening birngs on these situations, and frankly just living in 2009 brings on these situations. Just getting the kids ready for school in the morning brings on these. Its getting worse, not better, and that is my concern. I'm not looking to take the kids from her, or require supervison or something, I want her to get help to deal with this. I can't bring this up, as that only makes things worse.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

You are right...you can't bring it up. 

Things are starting to come down on her. 

Maybe talk with your lawyer and find out what arrangement can be requested. 

Or... talk with your minister. Does she still attend church? Speak with him anonymously. Ask him to call her in and find out "how she's doing? How she's handling the stress?

Or..maybe speak to a family member (if you can) and tell them how you are concerned. Of course, ask them not to let her know you brought it up.


----------



## Ilovemyfeelings (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow....

Well I would assume that she is thinking "how am I going to get this done as a "single parent"? It sounds like to me she has some anxiety issues...an may need to be medicated. 

1. the pressure of the future is unknown even if she's wants to move on...

in one hand she knows what she has now...and in the other hand she doesn't....

this can trigger any woman going through a divorce.

I think it's anxiety....


----------



## New Beginnings (Sep 9, 2009)

I highly doubt that any court would warrant this to be done without severe concern from the state with regards to the well being of the children. Since it is unlikely there are drugs or chemical dependancy involved, I would think it would be very unlikely you or a court would order an evaluation to be done.

Also, I think most of us have gone thru a significant roller coaster ride during the divorce processes we have or are going thru. Like what was mentioned above, this is likely to cause extreme anxiety and maybe even mental anguish about what the unknown of the future has in store for us. I would imagine this is the case with her and it is probably weighing heavily on her as well as you. Its just likely the two of you, just like all of us, have different ways of processing that stress. Wether it is a good way or bad way to cope with that stress.

You could take the time to document all of this but I don't think it will have any impact on the outcome of anything divorce related unless she is harming the children.


----------

